# com cal



## guixols

Hola!

Què significa "com cal" en aquest context:

"ès un noi original, com cal!" Ès com "and how!" en anglès?

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## betulina

Hola guixols! Benvingut al fòrum! 

"Com cal" és una expressió que vol dir "com ha de ser", "com toca". "cal" és del verb _caldre_. Mira, surt al diccionari.

En anglès, podria ser una cosa així com "as it should be"? "And how!" no sé gaire com fer-ho servir, no estic segura que sigui el mateix.

Per cert, et refereixes a en Pasqual, oi?  Molt divertida, la cançó!


----------



## betulina

Hola altra vegada  

Veig que "And how!" podria ser una cosa així com "ja ho crec!", "i tant". Llavors, en aquest context (el de la cançó) trobo que sí que hi va bé com a traducció, és com una reafirmació del que s'ha dit, que és un noi original. En aquest context sí; no té ben bé el mateix significat, però també hi va bé, perquè pot modificar tota la frase:

_-[És un noi original] -- com cal._

En d'altres, com ara simplement "és un noi com cal", ja no hi aniria bé, perquè només modifica _noi_, i aquí sí que només pot voler dir que és un noi com ha de ser.

Bé, l'explicació és una mica rudimentària, però espero que m'hagis entès.


----------



## jazyk

Comme il faut!


----------



## panjabigator

Betulina, pienso que he entendido la mayoria de estos mensajes pero para evitar confusion, pudieras translarlos a espan~ol?  
Gracias!
Salut!


----------



## betulina

Hola! Guixols, si saps francès, el que diu Jazyk de "comme il faut!" n'és l'equivalent exacte! 



			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> Betulina, pienso que he entendido la mayoría de estos mensajes, pero para evitar confusión, podrías traducirlos al espan~ol?
> Gracias!
> Salut!


Aquí ho tens, Panjabigator. 



> Hola guixols! Benvingut al fòrum!
> 
> "Com cal" és una expressió que vol dir "com ha de ser", "com toca". "cal" és del verb _caldre_. Mira, surt al diccionari.
> 
> En anglès, podria ser una cosa així com "as it should be"? "And how!" no sé gaire com fer-ho servir, no estic segura que sigui el mateix.
> 
> Per cert, et refereixes a en Pasqual, oi?  Molt divertida, la cançó!


"Com cal" es una expresión que significa "como tiene que ser", "como debe ser". ("com toca" tiene este siginificado, pero no le encuentro otro equivalente en castellano) "cal" es del verbo _caldre_ (tener que, deber). Mira, sale en el diccionario.

En inglés, ¿podría ser algo así como "as it should be"? "And how!" no sé mucho cómo utilizarlo, no estoy segura de que sea lo mismo.

Por cierto, te refieres a Pasqual, verdad? Muy divertida, la canción!  ("El vestit d'en Pasqual" es una canción popular divertida porque cuesta de seguir por el vocabulario y la música. Aquí hay un link que al final de la página hay un trozo de la letra. Si clicáis en el título se puede oír este trocito, para que os hagáis una idea. Aquí tenéis la letra entera.)

PS- Para quien le interese, en el primer link que os he dado, se puede clicar en la mayoría de los títulos y escuchar trozos de canciones populares catalanas. Pero sólo trozos!


----------



## betulina

Aquí tens el segon!



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Hola altra vegada
> 
> Veig que "And how!" podria ser una cosa així com "ja ho crec!", "i tant". Llavors, en aquest context (el de la cançó) trobo que sí que hi va bé com a traducció, és com una reafirmació del que s'ha dit, que és un noi original. En aquest context sí; no té ben bé el mateix significat, però també hi va bé, perquè pot modificar tota la frase:
> 
> _-[És un noi original] -- com cal._
> 
> En d'altres, com ara simplement "és un noi com cal", ja no hi aniria bé, perquè només modifica _noi_, i aquí sí que només pot voler dir que és un noi com ha de ser.
> 
> Bé, l'explicació és una mica rudimentària, però espero que m'hagis entès.



Veo que "And how!" podría ser algo así como "ya lo creo!". Entonces, en este contexto (el de la canción) creo que sí va bien como traducción, es una reafirmación de lo que se ha dicho, que es un chico original. En este contexto sí; no tiene exactamente el mismo significado, pero también va bien, porque puede modificar toda la frase:

_-[És un noi original] -- com cal.

_En otros, como simplemente "és un noi original", ya no iría bien, porque sólo modifica a _noi_, y aquí sí sólo puede siginificar que es un chico como tiene que ser.
Bueno, la explicación es un poco rudimentaria, pero espero que me hayas entendido.  (També va per a tu, Panjabigator...)


----------



## pickypuck

Una altra possibilitat en castellà és "como Dios manda".

¡Olé!


----------



## betulina

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Una altra possibilitat en castellà és "como Dios manda".
> 
> ¡Olé!



Exacte!  Ni hi havia pensat! La variant més pròxima en català també és "com Déu mana" i aquesta sí que té traducció directa en castellà: "como Dios manda".

Gràcies, Pickypuck!


----------



## Tomby

El verb *caldre* és un verb molt especial en català. Té diversos significats. Un d'ells és "_és preciso_" o "_es necesario_" (ambdós en castellà).
Exemple:
_Es preciso estudiar mucho para saber catalán _= Cal estudiar molt per a saber català.
Salutacions per a tothom!


----------



## guixols

Moltes gràcies a tothom per les respostas i aclariments! 
Gràcies un altre cop,
G.


EDICIÓ del moderador- Obre un nou fil per temes que no estiguin relacionats amb el tema del fil, si us plau.


----------

